# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  >  τρελές τιμές σε ηλεκρικα και μηχανοκίνητα

## aris285

Παιζει κατι σε αυτο το σιτε που δεν καταλαβαινω. τι τιμες ειναι αυτες? και δωρεαν αποστολη!!!!

http://www.euscooters.com/

----------


## kioan

> Παιζει κατι σε αυτο το σιτε που δεν καταλαβαινω. τι τιμες ειναι αυτες? και δωρεαν αποστολη!!!!




Είναι απλό: ΑΠΑΤΗ!

----------


## DiViDi

Μαλλον απατη.

Αν σκεφτεις οτι ενα παιδικο ποδηλατο απο τα Jumbo εχει 80€  :Smile:

----------


## chip

ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε έδρα εταιρίας ούτε τίποτα!.....

----------


## Panoss

> Παιζει κατι σε αυτο το σιτε που δεν καταλαβαινω. τι τιμες ειναι αυτες? και δωρεαν αποστολη!!!!
> 
> http://www.euscooters.com/



Φίφες κάνει;
Αν όχι, είναι ακριβά.

----------


## liferange

εγώ παντός αγόρασα ένα με fake card generator και έγινε η αγορά (διευθύνσεις και ονόματα έβαλα ψεύτικα)

να περιμένω να έρθει?  :Tongue2:

----------


## aris285

Αφού έβαλες ψεύτικη διεύθυνση πως να σου έρθει?

----------


## liferange

> Αφού έβαλες ψεύτικη διεύθυνση πως να σου έρθει?



ειρωνικά το είπα... η σελίδα μπάζει από παντού ότι είναι scam

----------

